# Dependent visa for my Wife



## munishw (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,
I would be in Malaysia in Mid of August,2011. My company is giving me work permit for 1 year to work in Malaysia but the actual work would be around 3-4 months and I will return back to Indian after that.

I want to know whether I can take my wife with me by myself.
How can I get a dependent visa for my wife, visa fee, whom to contact to and what are the required documents needed to apply for dependent visa.

Please suggest, I am from newdelhi, india.

Thanks in advance.

Munish.


----------

